# Facebook Status Updates for Halloween :)



## Crazytrain83

This one is good..

plans on dressing up as Kanye West for Halloween and just before the kids yell "Trick or Treat", jump out of the bushes and yell "Christmas is better".


----------



## Junit

Nice .


----------



## pmpknqueen

Crazytrain83 said:


> This one is good..
> 
> plans on dressing up as Kanye West for Halloween and just before the kids yell "Trick or Treat", jump out of the bushes and yell "Christmas is better".


omg that's great!!! haha


----------

